#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  The Practical Ways to Unlock Windows Vista Password

## Gkayla

Forgot windows password is a common issue in the computer users, when  we come across such issue, most of people will search internet to find  the solutions in the first time. However, when we are the Vista users,  we can find so little information about how to unlock windows Vista  password in the internet, much more the usefull information. Therefore, I  decide to write this article, help vista users to  *unlock  windows password* with the practical methods.
*Practical Method 1: Unlock Vista Password in Safe Mode*
  No matter what the Os you use, safe mode always the first choice to us, for it neednt get help from conditions.
  Step1: Keep pressing Del as the computer is booting to enter the Windows Advanced Options Menu.
  Step2: Select Safe mode to enter windows with an administrator account.
  Step3: Turn to the Control Panel, select the account you forgot windows password to change it with new password.
If your computer do not exist a valid administrator account, you should go on reading the methods below.
*Practical Method 2: Unlock Vista Password with Reset Disk*
  This method need you have created a reset disk before, if you dont have one, please turn to practical method 3.
  Step1: Once you enter the incorrect password, a message will display  show you are enter the wrong password, click OK to close the message.
  Step2: You can see the prompt Reset password, click it and insert your password reset disk.
  Step3: Follow password reset wizard instructions to create a new password.
  Step4: Log on with the new password. If you forget your password  again, you can use the same password reset disk to reset password.
*Practical Method 3: Unlock Vista Password with Windows Password Reset*
  Use windows password reset tool is the fastest and most practical  method, I have tried several windows password reset tools, I think the  Windows Password Reset is the best. It can unlock your forgotten windows  Vista password easily and safely, and just need 3 steps.
  Step1: Use other computer to download Windows Password Reset and install it.
  Step2: Insert CD/DVD or USB disk into the computer, burn Windows Password Reset to CD/DVD or USB.
  Step3: Put in your newly created CD/DVD, or USB into the computer you  want to reset password, then follow the directions to remove your vista  windows password.

 These ways come into being through my practiced for some time. In the  three practical ways, always one can help you to unlock your Vista  password.
 Resource:http://www.windowspasswordreset.net





  Similar Threads: Let's Discuss on How to Break Windows Vista Password Find Windows 7 Password Back With Alternative Ways ! How to Unlock Computer When You Forgot Windows 7 Password How to Unlock Computer When You Forgot Windows 7 Password Reset Vista Password for I Forgot Vista Password

----------


## passwordkey

Thank you for your share.

----------

